# You guys are such bad influences...



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 5, 2017)

Let's see, been turning pens off an on since around 2010. Was always perfectly content buying pretty blanks I saw. Decided to get back into it in a bigger way a few months back and that meant being more active here. Flash forward to today and in the past week I've gotten in my first 2 gallon order of Alumilite (had been getting the 32oz size before) , a large box full of pretty pigments, and today the TurnTex box shows up with cactus juice and a vacuum chamber. (Vacuum pump showed up about a month ago ... )  I'm pretty sure I'm not saving money on my blanks, but I'm having fun.  Just letting you all know, I blame you. (Thanks!!)


----------



## PatrickR (Oct 5, 2017)

2 gal of resin will make a lot of blanks! Have fun!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 5, 2017)

I got a bad back.......but willing to take part of the load. :biggrin:
Just don't blame me to much..... :wink:

Maybe have a talk with that guy in the mirror.......


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 5, 2017)

stonepecker said:


> Maybe have a talk with that guy in the mirror.......



Believe me, that guy is no help! :tongue:


And yea.. 85 blanks if my math serves me. I'll probably sell off a few to help fund the experimentation a bit. 

I didn't even mention that mold I ordered from the kickstarter...


----------



## RobS (Oct 5, 2017)

But at least your blanks are awesome!!!!


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 5, 2017)

RobS said:


> But at least your blanks are awesome!!!!


Thanks! Hoping the learning curve on the stabilizing isn't too steep. I only posted the pretty blanks, quite a bit of cured alumilite that ended up in the trash along the way lol


----------



## PatrickR (Oct 6, 2017)

mckenziedrums said:


> RobS said:
> 
> 
> > But at least your blanks are awesome!!!!
> ...





Ive only been stabilizing for a year but it’s pretty straight forward. Follow the directions and don’t get in a hurry. I stabilize all wood now. A couple things that may help. - use a decent scale to ensure the wood is dry - skip the toaster oven and get something bigger, easier to clean and access. I found a large roaster at goodwill that works great, is fairly accurate for temp and easy to clean.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 6, 2017)

A roaster... now there's an idea. I've got the toaster oven sitting out there from another hobby so it'll have to do for now. Need to get my hands on a decent moisture meter, seems I lost mine last year in the move. Figure best way to find it is buy another!

The one thing I see folks doing with stabilizing that I want to be sure I don't do is go too light on the dye. I figure the rest of it is pretty straight forward... Will take a little practice most likely to nail the colors I want.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 6, 2017)

Well... the 2 gallon order just turned into 4. Someone at Alumilite goofed and even though one of the gallons was labeled "A" it was most assuredly a part "B". I'd still be down there stirring waiting for it to warm up if I hadn't noticed where it turned solid in my 16oz Part A container where I poured it. Good news, Don at Alumilite is awesome and he's sending me a couple part A's so I have usable resin. That's a LOT of blanks though.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 6, 2017)

Two Questions. 
!. I didn't know we could blame others here?
2. What benefit does it have to blame others?
In the past when I tried to put the blame elsewhere it just made it worse for me but if there's an advantage I'll try again! Will I be able to buy more stuff  because you now have more than me? Can I buy new stuff because you bought the new one and said it's better than mine?


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 6, 2017)

Long time ago I was pulled into the managers office of a place I'd just started to work at. I knew it wasn't a good fit immediately and apparently they thought so too. They labeled me a "negative impact on the team dynamic" So by all means, I'll take the blame. 

Now get out there and get that new toy/tool/whatever it is. :biggrin:

(Blaming others is a valid defense when you're either in solid denial and/or you are married.)


----------



## PatrickR (Oct 6, 2017)

mckenziedrums said:


> A roaster... now there's an idea. I've got the toaster oven sitting out there from another hobby so it'll have to do for now. Need to get my hands on a decent moisture meter, seems I lost mine last year in the move. Figure best way to find it is buy another!
> 
> The one thing I see folks doing with stabilizing that I want to be sure I don't do is go too light on the dye. I figure the rest of it is pretty straight forward... Will take a little practice most likely to nail the colors I want.





I’m no help on dyeing. I still have to try it.
Going by weight is much better than a meter for this. Only the very best meters are going to be accurate bellow 5%.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 6, 2017)

Weight it is... I'm a reloader so scales I have aplenty. Though I'm not sure I need to quite measure down to the .1 grain for this application. Got some maple that I've been sitting on that is pretty dry so I'll cut some off that and use it for my starting point. I want to do just a bit of clear stabilizing and then follow up with a rich color dye. I've researched it enough that I think I know what I'm doing but you just don't know until you try I suppose.


----------



## Beautys_Beast (Oct 17, 2017)

I blame my friends for **** all the time. I even tell them, "It might not be your fault, but I am going to blame you anyway".  I never blame them when they aren't there however. That would just be unfair.


----------

